# Fat/Skinny Comparision.



## FatAndProud (Jul 15, 2006)

Post a picture of you and someone skinny!! Do it!! heh. I'm bored and I have insomnia 

Old picture  Hopefully it's still ok for Dimensions.

View attachment 7723


----------



## plumpum (Jul 15, 2006)

Comparasons are great! Nice post!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 15, 2006)

What fun! I've got so many... Here's one next to a very slender girl.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jul 15, 2006)

Lol, I love this. it rules.


----------



## Jes (Jul 15, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> What fun! I've got so many... Here's one next to a very slender girl.


it looks like activist girl is telling a bigger truth. Well, 2 bigger truths, actually. 

hahahahaha. oh man. my jokes never get any bettter do they?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 15, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Post a picture of you and someone skinny!! Do it!! heh. I'm bored and I have insomnia
> 
> Old picture  Hopefully it's still ok for Dimensions.
> 
> View attachment 7723



I loooove the scribbled "Really fat" note so that I knew which one was you.  ​


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 15, 2006)

This is my cousin and I at my 10 year hs reunion. He's too cute..and totally got better eyebrows than I do..lol


View attachment 7733


My best friend from hs..she's like a 4 and I'm a 34..lol
View attachment 7734


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 15, 2006)

Jes said:


> it looks like activist girl is telling a bigger truth. Well, 2 bigger truths, actually.
> 
> hahahahaha. oh man. my jokes never get any bettter do they?



Jes, for godsakes! You're making mountains out of molehills...oh..wait...


----------



## FatAndProud (Jul 15, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> I loooove the scribbled "Really fat" note so that I knew which one was you.  ​



LOL just had to make it CLEEARRR!!


----------



## FatAndProud (Jul 15, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> This is my cousin and I at my 10 year hs reunion. He's too cute..and totally got better eyebrows than I do..lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 7733
> ...



Your pics RULE!


----------



## FatAndProud (Jul 15, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> What fun! I've got so many... Here's one next to a very slender girl.



Oh, and of course yours  Your......well yeah like Jes said. wow. lol!!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 15, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Oh, and of course yours  Your......well yeah like Jes said. wow. lol!!



To be fair to my...well....that girl is very very very tiny. Put me next to Buffie and I got nothin!


----------



## FatAndProud (Jul 15, 2006)

True, Buffie is like Hollywood fat girl


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jul 16, 2006)

wow, what a wonderful i dea for a thread. 

too bad i dont have any pictures to contribute though.


----------



## shy guy (Jul 16, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> True, Buffie is like Hollywood fat girl


And don't forget Buffie's got her's from the store(nothing wrong with that!!!)yours AFG are all real(right?)and I might I say very nice plus Buffie's boobs can be out done(put her next to Chelsea Charms)...later


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 16, 2006)

shy guy said:


> And don't forget Buffie's got her's from the store(nothing wrong with that!!!)yours AFG are all real(right?)and I might I say very nice plus Buffie's boobs can be out done(put her next to Chelsea Charms)...later


true that CC is bigger than buffie hell she might be bigger than norma. but i wonder what would CC look like if she was a bbw.


----------



## shy guy (Jul 16, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> true that CC is bigger than buffie hell she might be bigger than norma. but i wonder what would CC look like if she was a bbw.


We might just find that out...I heard a rumor a wile back that Chelsea had put on some weight...right around the same time she hit her 10K goal...later


----------



## Ivy (Jul 19, 2006)

haha i love this thread!!


----------



## FatAndProud (Jul 19, 2006)

Ivy said:


> haha i love this thread!!



Yeah it rules pretty hard, dun it? But then again....more people should FREAKING POST PICTURES  

Where's all the BHM/skinny people pictures?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jul 19, 2006)

Here is me and my sister Im about 230lbs bigger


----------



## GPL (Jul 19, 2006)

I found this one somewhere. Hope it shows enough differences in bodies for you:

GPL. 

View attachment schlammbad.jpg


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 19, 2006)

Those are some nice backsides... but what are they covered in? It looks like the mud they give you at the Dead Sea to put on your body, hehe.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 19, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> To be fair to my...well....that girl is very very very tiny. Put me next to Buffie and I got nothin!



yes do that nd post pix plz tanx


----------



## Buffie (Jul 20, 2006)

Her boobs are actually way bigger, but I had to do some creative cropping... 

View attachment 1BuffieNChelsea.jpg


----------



## FatAndProud (Jul 20, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Her boobs are actually way bigger, but I had to do some creative cropping...



Wow  :wubu:


----------



## Buffie (Jul 20, 2006)

Thank you! ~blush blush blush~


----------



## shy guy (Jul 20, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Her boobs are actually way bigger, but I had to do some creative cropping...


Yeah your like a 48K and she is like a 153XXX(or bigger:shocked...hey Buffie did you ever ask Chelsea if you two to could do a set together? I heard a rumor you asked but Chelsea sed no...later


----------



## Buffie (Jul 20, 2006)

shy guy said:


> Yeah your like a 48K and she is like a 153XXX(or bigger:shocked...hey Buffie did you ever ask Chelsea if you two to could do a set together? I heard a rumor you asked but Chelsea sed no...later



I have no idea why you would have heard that. Chelsea and I never discussed doing a set together. We only spoke for maybe 15 or 20 minutes. Please tell me the source of this rumor as I am not sure I like the way it sounds. Chelsea is a very sweet girl and if another model wanted to do a set with her, I'm sure she would be most accomodating.


----------



## shy guy (Jul 20, 2006)

Buffie said:


> I have no idea why you would have heard that. Chelsea and I never discussed doing a set together. We only spoke for maybe 15 or 20 minutes. Please tell me the source of this rumor as I am not sure I like the way it sounds. Chelsea is a very sweet girl and if another model wanted to do a set with her, I'm sure she would be most accomodating.


My friend Brian who is really and I mean *REALLY!!!* into Chelsea Charms(It's a little scarey)I didn't think it was true but he sed ''Chelsea sed no because of her schedule'' I just thought I would double check what he sed(I'm sorry Buffie if I made you mad)...later


----------



## Buffie (Jul 20, 2006)

Interesting... set your Brian straight, if you would please. Her schedule is nuts, that's true. But the fact of the matter is that Chelsea and I never talked about doing a set together. Not that I don't think it would be fun, but my own schedule is so full, I typically don't try to plan sets with anyone because it's completely impractical.


----------



## shy guy (Jul 20, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Interesting... set your Brian straight, if you would please. Her schedule is nuts, that's true. But the fact of the matter is that Chelsea and I never talked about doing a set together. Not that I don't think it would be fun, but my own schedule is so full, I typically don't try to plan sets with anyone because it's completely impractical.


Don't worry I will...he's a dumass he just keeps going on and on about this kind of stuff...I tried to tell him that this rumor wasn't true but he didn't listen thanks Buffie for giveing me the proof I need to show that this rumor was unture...later(I'm sorry about this)


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 20, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Her boobs are actually way bigger, but I had to do some creative cropping...



SQUEE! and for a few more letters: YAY!


----------



## Jes (Jul 20, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Interesting... set your Brian straight, if you would please. Her schedule is nuts, that's true. But the fact of the matter is that Chelsea and I never talked about doing a set together. Not that I don't think it would be fun, but my own schedule is so full, I typically don't try to plan sets with anyone because it's completely impractical.


Except with me, of course. You'd drop everything for me. pwease?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 20, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Her boobs are actually way bigger, but I had to do some creative cropping...



Cute picture. You both are lovely.


----------



## Pearlover90000 (Jul 20, 2006)

I LOVE seeing BBW's next to skinny girls------great comparison





activistfatgirl said:


> What fun! I've got so many... Here's one next to a very slender girl.


----------



## Buffie (Jul 20, 2006)

shy guy said:


> Don't worry I will...he's a dumass he just keeps going on and on about this kind of stuff...I tried to tell him that this rumor wasn't true but he didn't listen thanks Buffie for giveing me the proof I need to show that this rumor was unture...later(I'm sorry about this)



Kiss kiss! You're sweets! No worries. Rumors happen. I just like them better when I start them myself. LOL


----------



## Buffie (Jul 20, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> SQUEE! and for a few more letters: YAY!



And when you sqeeze them they squeak!


----------



## Buffie (Jul 20, 2006)

Jes said:


> Except with me, of course. You'd drop everything for me. pwease?



Most certainly, Jes! My schedule is wide open for you baby! (NAUGHTY! Shame on me.)


----------



## Buffie (Jul 20, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Cute picture. You both are lovely.



Thank ya, Jack! :wubu:


----------



## Buffie (Jul 20, 2006)

This is my adorable skinny friend and me! (I put stars on her face for privacy purposes.) 

View attachment BnTPartyPic.jpg


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 20, 2006)

Buffie said:


> This is my adorable skinny friend and me! (I put stars on her face for privacy purposes.)


I'd be starry-eyed, too!


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 20, 2006)

i have like, no clean pics with the missus, so this is the closest you're getting. it doesn't show much of us though, but it's pretty clear what's going on


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Jul 22, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> i have like, no clean pics with the missus, so this is the closest you're getting. it doesn't show much of us though, but it's pretty clear what's going on



umm.. yeah.. i would love some licking lol (sorry.. yes i'm a perv  lol


----------



## FatAndProud (Jul 22, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> i have like, no clean pics with the missus, so this is the closest you're getting. it doesn't show much of us though, but it's pretty clear what's going on



Haha you couldn't do that to me right as of now....Unless you want like hair splinters in your tongue. lol joking But yeah. hopefully she shaved.


----------



## shy guy (Jul 22, 2006)

Oh please forget sbout dan ex machina if you want some good ''licking'' then step up to the Shy Guy ...later


----------



## LynzeeMoon (Jul 22, 2006)

I have two... I stood up in my cousin's wedding with two rail thin girls... but if you ask me... I was the sexiest hehe  This was back when I was "thinner"  The second pic you can't see bodies... oh but you can tell I'm the fat one in the middle haha  

View attachment 14.jpg


View attachment 88.jpg


----------



## GPL (Jul 23, 2006)

Lynzee,
You are one sexy babe! Looking gorgeous as hell.:wubu: 

Thank you for posting, sweetie.

Supertight hugs, GPL.


----------



## Buffie (Jul 23, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> I'd be starry-eyed, too!



:wubu: That's so nice! Thanks!


----------



## gentle_viewer (Jul 23, 2006)

WOW, you guys are all GORGEOUS!!

I'm speechless


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 24, 2006)

Here are two shots from last weekend. I was entertaining twiggy Parisian gals.


But I can't seem to get the attachment on right.
but they are on my myspace page
www.myspace.com/jmspic27


----------



## ernie1974 (Mar 29, 2008)

what does the original picture look like? the uncropped version.


----------

